# Dulux Diamond Glaze lacquer



## Knot Competent (3 Jun 2005)

I've used this product for several projects, and it is easy to apply and gives a hard finish. However, I find it extremely expensive.

I wonder if anyone knows of a cheaper product which is as good. My requirement is for a clear satin finish for wood, in a high-humidity situation. Any suggestions, guys and gals?

Regards, John


----------



## jasonB (3 Jun 2005)

Not sure what the Diamond glaze costs but I use Barfords Aquacote water bourne lacquer comes matt, satin & gloss and takes a lot of wear.

Cost inc Vat & postage for 5lts is £56.00

Not much about the product on their site now but give them a call & ask for a leaflet on the Auqacote.

http://www.aquacote.co.uk/

Jason


----------



## tim (3 Jun 2005)

I bought some Aquacote on JasonB's recommendation - 5l of Satin and I also asked for a 200ml sample of matt to compare. 

It is all that Jason says - very hardwearing and doesn't discolour - I wanted some for some sycamore.

Dont email for literature either - ring them. The company is growing and splitting into two parts - products and services and it seems (according to the very helpful guy on the phone there) that emails are all going to the service part but the phone number is for products (if you see what I mean).

Postage is next day by courier btw.

Jason - thanks for the recommendation.  

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Chris Knight (3 Jun 2005)

A small comment on using "satin finishes". I prefer to use gloss finishes and if a final satiny appearance is required, to impart this with a suitable abrasive (eg wire wool - which is OK at the end of a finishing process but awful stuff in the middle, or pumice etc.)

The reason for this is that "Satin Finishes" contain flatting agents like powdered silica that if put on in several coats can obscure grain/figure. Of course if it were a floor rather than a piece of furniture, then I would go the easier route and use a satin finish - but only as the last coat on top of gloss coats.


----------



## Knot Competent (3 Jun 2005)

Oooh er, lots of food for thought.

How do you apply Aquacote, brush or pad? 

£56 for 5 litres sounds a lot until you consider price per litre. I've only bought Diamond Glaze in 750ml cans because once you've partly used a tin it can be very difficult to get the lid off next time. So the thought of wading through a 5 litre tin is daunting, I'd be worried I'd have to waste quite a bit. Does it come in a plastic bottle so you can decant into a paint kettle, or is it a socking great tin?

And I'm a bit concerned about the thought of that coming by courier - not always the most caring of people (although I appreciate there are good and bad in all walks of life).

Regards, John (who's into his third Stella, it's Friday night and my wife has come home after a week in Croydon)


----------



## Gill (3 Jun 2005)

Errrr..... Holt's aerosol lacquer from any DIY auto shop  ?
Works fine for me.

Gill


----------



## Knot Competent (3 Jun 2005)

Thanks, Gill, but that's an even more expensive method of sealing lots of wood. These frames are 2' 4" x 3' 4" with a 2.5" x 1" finished section, with a hinged door on the front, three coats on both sides. I will be making them in batches of ten. 

I had considered spraying, but don't have the kit or the experience.

I'm sure aerosols are great for your super pictures. I'm looking forward to seeing the finished Nelson.

Regards, John


----------



## jasonB (4 Jun 2005)

Paint pad seems to work best for flat areas as it produces less bubbles. Brush for mouldings.

Comes in plastic can, type with handle & screw top.

Lasts for ages but keep it at room temp, same goes for when you use it 15 degrees plus.

Well packed in carboard box & shreded card.

Jason


----------



## Gill (4 Jun 2005)

Hi John

Nelson was finished ages ago. I posted a piccy here.

Gill


----------



## Knot Competent (4 Jun 2005)

Spectacular, Gill. Presumably from before he lost his arm. Did you frame the wood, or display it as is?

John


----------



## Gill (4 Jun 2005)

Thanks John  .

It's been left unframed. I didn't think it really needed a frame or anything to protect it against dust, unlike my next project which is quite delicate. I've been promised delivery of my new tablesaw on Monday :roll: so I'm going to use it to make a frame for that project, incorporating some protective glass.

Sorry to have veered so much off topic  .

Gill


----------



## Knot Competent (8 Jun 2005)

I went into my local Jewsons today. Their price for Dulux Diamond Glaze is £36 for 1 litre, and £60 for 2.5 litres. Fortunately I also went into another builders' merchants; their prices were £23 and £47.

I don't know if Aquacote will adhere well to it (some frames have had a coat or two), but if Aquacote is waterproof I'll certainly be buying some soon.

John


----------

